# Quincy Police Hiring



## spikez180 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Has anyone heard about the Quincy PD hiring? I keep hearing rumors that a couple are being looked at from the list to enter a class near the summer. Anyone know about this?*

*Remember...WE NEVER LOSE! *


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

A girl I work with just had an interview with them recently. They put a lot of people through the most recent academy but i'm sure they will have a few openings for the next class. Good luck... awesome $$, busy dept.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

I believe they have a decent sized group in the academy right now, combined with the MBTA.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Paper says they want to put 3 more women on.


----------



## TrueBlue1997 (Aug 23, 2003)

Quincy just hired 7 (6 are in MBTA academy now). Word is that the dept. is looking to hire 15-22 for a spring academy. The new hires are needed to replace a very large number of guys retiring. Very very busy city, alot of felony calls. But it seems you need to be somewhat connected to get on in that city.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, Quincy has always been a very political city. It would take an act of congress to lateral into QPD...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Act of Congress, Ha! It would take Jesus H. Christ himself to drive ya to city hall with a recomendation and they would probably throw him out and tell ya to go jump in the river.


----------



## TrueBlue1997 (Aug 23, 2003)

The last lateral was from Abington PD, word is it was a very political move, inside job with the mayor etc etc....but for whatever reason he went back to Abington PD from QPD after a short time (2 yrs ?)....why he left is anyone's guess


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

From what I have heard Abington recently got a new chief who is supposedly very squared away, maybe the officer wanted to work for him?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

MaCop.....JHC huh? Are you sure you're not talking about Taunton instead of Quincy????


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

Macop";p="53908 said:


> From what I have heard Abington recently got a new chief who is supposedly very squared away, maybe the officer wanted to work for him?


 Not a new Chief he was the Deputy Chief/ acting Chief and the current PT instructor in the Weymouth Academy which I'm proud to say I graduated from.. I would also work for him given the chance...


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

jay-z";p="56545 said:


> Macop";p="53908 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have heard Abington recently got a new chief who is supposedly very squared away, maybe the officer wanted to work for him?
> ...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I heard that,, one of my co-workers had him as p/t instructor in the academy. Hey Mitpo62 thats the story of my life in this god forsaken hell hole of a state. I kick myself in the head for every day I dont go south or west, what the hell am I waiting for?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

TrueBlue1997";p="53884 said:


> The last lateral was from Abington PD, word is it was a very political move, inside job with the mayor etc etc....but for whatever reason he went back to Abington PD from QPD after a short time (2 yrs ?)....why he left is anyone's guess


He was one of the officers with the WaterWorks incident in Quincy.After that it was a good move to go back where he came from.


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Not that I know him first hand but word through the grapevine was that that lateral from Abington was a bag with a serious complex who was known to flash the tin a few too many times at bars and may have ruined it for many other hopefull laterals for years to come.


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone know what # QPD got to on the civil service list...and what # they might go up to for the new 15-20 hires they might put on?


----------



## tripleplay (Aug 29, 2004)

What about the lay off list?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

evidence";p="56575 said:


> Not that I know him first hand but word through the grapevine was that that lateral from Abington was a bag with a serious complex who was known to flash the tin a few too many times at bars and may have ruined it for many other hopefull laterals for years to come.


You hit the nail on the head, that's who he is. His lateral was easier than others, his old man was the president of IBEW and this kid had more dimes than anybody I know. He was supposed to go MSP but after Waterworks that would never happen, even with a roll of silver dollars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, but atleast he got to try on their Super Bowl rings.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...aterworks+quincy+super+bowl+ring+police&hl=en

Here's an article about it in the weekly dig.

Scott :rock:


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, although I hate anti-cop articles the weekly dig made a few good points minus the grammatical errors.

Again, although I do not personally know this lateral turned waterworks celebrity and I did not witness anything, I did hear that he was at a piano bar in boston and was in a bidding war for the piano player to play his song with another guy. The other guy outbid him and officer streetlight flashed his badge to try to get the piano player to play his song anyway (complex). The other guy laughed at his Abington badge and punched him in the face. haha.

Also jumped into fight in a Brockton bar while drunk and off duty with the shield flashing and authority running through his veins. Not sure of the outcome of this incident. But if true, I love the political hackness which still seems to supercede civil service to this day.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

What a friggin joke, welcome to the hack world of shittachusetts. It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

JUst wondering if any QPD on this site, would have any info on laterals to Quincy and if there has been any updater to the hiring??????????


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

QPD is hiring 25 new police officers and they are starting Sept 26th. 5 are already academy trained, so will hit the streets soon. There will possibly be another hiring next year, but only, at most, 5. I believe they got down to 95 on the last list. The Abington officer had to many issues in Quincy, plus his friend is now the Chief of Abington. Laterals are damn near impossible!!! Everyone and their brother, it seems, wants to be on the QPD. I'm just lucky I grew up there and had residence.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm an 11 year veteran, Training Officer, DT Guy, Firearms Armorer, Teach Hazmat, Terrorist Response, etc etc etc. Great resume, I called Quincy after a friend of mine got on. Lt. told me that laterals almost never happen, and he flat out told me that unless you know someone (Because I live out of town) it'd be damn near impossible. He asked why Quincy, I told the truth, money.


----------



## lifelongtesttaker (May 2, 2005)

Any Quincy guys in this discussion who would like to discuss who is getting on this next QPD class and who they knew to get the job?


----------

